# Dessert Pizza w/Qview



## teacup13 (Jun 23, 2009)

these are real easy to make but a little time consuming..its a great way to get your kids or grandkids to help you out

1 pkg brownie mix of your choice(i try and get on that has frosting in it)
1 pkg cream cheese
2 tablespoons apricot preserves
lots of fruit of your choice

mix as directed and bake in desired shape of pan. i baked the recipe in 2 pans
this will be your crust(you can also use a cookie dough).Set aside and cool at least 2 hours








mix cream cheese with apricot preserves(any kind of fruit preserves will do) and spread onto your crust






now start laying fruit to your desired design. when finished drizzle on the frosting and set in the fridge to cool things down for at least an hour.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 23, 2009)

One time........that is on!


----------



## the iceman (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I just vicariously had a major league sugar rush.


----------

